
Why Internet Explorer will survive and Firefox won't - taylorbuley
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/why-internet-explorer-will-survive-and-firefox-wont/3064
======
kls
_Internet Explorer will still be around in five years when Firefox will have,
at best, a loyal cult following_

I think the one thing the article misses is that a good deal of that cult
following are web developers who in the end set the tempo of what is adopted
and what is not. If Firefox had not been so much better at helping web
developers it would have never seen the surge in popularity that it has. They
where also instrumental in fighting the HTML 5 video fight.

Some times it's not the numbers but the quality of those numbers. Chrome has
shaved off some web developers for sure but I think it is safe to say that the
lions share of developers still use FF as their primary browser, with the
others using Chrome and a few using Opera and I don't see that trend changing
unless someone just pulls so far ahead that it becomes more painful to develop
with FF.

~~~
sorbus
... because the dearth of web developers using IE* led to few consumers using
it. Right.

~~~
kls
Actually yes when IE hit 4 a good deal of web developers favored it over
Netscape, I remember the shift well.

